# Is it okay to lose 3 pounds per week when you have a  lot to lose?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Is it okay to lose 3 pounds per week when you have a lot to lose? I know you preach losing one to two pounds per week. Does this apply to everyone? I’m currently at a 31% body fat level. I was curious to know if it’s ok to lose up to 3 pounds per [...]

*Read More...*


----------

